# Bee & Flower



## rrc (Jan 4, 2014)

Bee 1



Bee by mwrrc, on Flickr

Bee 2



Bee by mwrrc, on Flickr

Flower



_DSC5058 by mwrrc, on Flickr


----------



## Bo4key (Jan 5, 2014)

I like the third shot, it's an interesting perspective on the flower that we don't see everyday.


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 5, 2014)

Like all.


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 5, 2014)

love the last one!


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 5, 2014)

Nicely done!


----------



## cadejo (Jan 5, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice,  I really like #1.  That is an extreme amount of pollen on that bee.


----------



## yahgiggle (Jan 5, 2014)

Awesome focus


----------



## JoeyCadigan (Jan 9, 2014)

I hate bees but I like that last pic.


----------

